# Autumn Leaf Scarf



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I love this pattern! Wouldn't it also be lovely with several repeats as a shawl!

Printable

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/cgi-bin/cart/store.cgi?action=link&sku=1289&printable=printable

or this link.

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1289.html


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautifully worked! I agree, this would be beautiful as a shawl.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

I love it, the color is very pretty and yes, it would be pretty as a shawl.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This could easily be made into a shawl and would be gorgeous!! Thank you so much for the link and the idea!!!!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a beauty!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

make for a nice throw it's pretty


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous...thanks for the link.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, that is gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh, this is fabulous! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's beautiful and it would be a beautiful shawl,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I glanced at that link and I think that I see an afghan out of this pattern with my own modifications, so I saved the pattern on my computer.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks , very pretty.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I love this pattern and saved it. Now all I need to do is choose some yarn from the stash or buy more! Fall is soon to be in new York City and this would be a lovely scarf for chilly mornings!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

I received and saved this pattern too. it is so pretty and I think I just might have some stash that would work. next project


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

pamjlee said:


> I love this pattern! Wouldn't it also be lovely with several repeats as a shawl!
> 
> Printable
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous. Nice work.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Love the pattern and the yarn. Just beautiful!


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you! What a lovely scarf--I have added the pattern to my library.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I have to read through this pattern carefully
... the "edging" seems a little tricky but perhaps one more read and I will understand it. I hate surprises in patterns that turn up once I have started them. We are going away on weekend and though this is project where rows need to be tracked as you work I suspect once I see one full repeat of pattern it will be easy to just see/memorize how to continue.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

How wonderful! Thanks so much for sharing. Your work is lovely!!!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh how pretty!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

That is very pretty and would be so in other project too!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the pattern and the color way of the yarn. Thank you, i saved this one.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very pretty pattern I could also see it in an afghan :thumbup:


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is so beautiful. Love the colors. rlmayknit


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## MarilynG92 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

